# Contacts Online



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you should be able to see if your contacts are online so you can chat back and forth like instant messanger


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

You can. Pull up the member profile info and look for the "cloud". 

One cloud - they're online
Two clouds - they're offline
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

